# Hedgie Ornament



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I got this cute little ornament made out of wood for my birthday!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, that's very cute!

Is it your birthday today? Happy Birthday!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

That's sweet! And Happy Birthday to you!

~Katie


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks! It was actually Sunday, but it took me some time to upload the photo.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's cute. Happy Birthday.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

macy's has two different hedgehog ornaments and they are on sale this week. one is made of stiff bristles and wood, and the other is glass and part of a boxed set. they are part of the martha stewart collection. they are wrapped and under the tree or i would have taken photos.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I went to Macys site and did a search for hedgehog. Look what I found.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/i ... sn_results


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Amanda, I'll try and get out to go see if I can snag one up! 

Wow, Nancy, that's quite a find. It's really interesting...!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

aughhhh that ring is amazing. my love of overpriced silly ****tail jewelry and hedgepigs meet once again!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

That is adorable! I have never been obsessed with items that have a certain animal or print or anything, but now its like "if it has a hedgehog on it, I NEED it"! Happy Birthday 

I bought 3 hedgehog ornaments at Macy's the other day (60% off!!!). Two were regular brown wooden hedgies, but one was a lighter brown with glitter  I got the two regular ones as a gift for my parents and boyfriends parents (they have all fallen in love with hedgehogs), and I got the gilttery one as a girlfriend for a hedgehog ornament on my tree I found at my student bookstore  

I was at Cost Plus World Market today and they have paper gift bags and plastic goodie bags that have hedgehogs on them! Unfortunately I can't find them on their website. I also bought a notebook that has a hedgehog on it from Daiso. I am obsessed.


----------

